# Conexión camara de seguridad



## colmec (May 10, 2007)

hola amigos del foro, tengo una inquietud. en mi poder esta una cámara de seguridad tipo cúpula, marca emmepi, referencia sferica gav01, microfono, tiene una alimentacion de 12v era de un cajero automatico y me la ha dado un amigo que trabaja para la ncr, la cual es una compañia de cajeros. 

es toda la información con que dispongo por el momento respecto a la camara. 

la cuestion, es como puedo instalar esta camara en mi casa para poder ver el exterior bn sea desde mi computador o preferiblemente desde mi televisor. teniendo en cuenta que la cam viene con cables en filo (osea pelados y sin ningún conector, solo el filamento) 

por favor si alguien conoce el método o algún procedimiento para instalarla, lo agradezco de antemano, es realmente importante porque ya han forcejeado la puerta de mi casa


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 10, 2007)

Yo tengo una tipo "camuflado de detector de movimiento" y la conecte directamente al TV, 

Segun el modelo de TV hay algunos que en el frontal tienes conectores RCA amarillo para video y blanco/rojo audio, pues los puedes conectar directamente, luego debes probar con el mando para forzar la tv a localizar la señal S-video.

Otra forma es atrabes del Scart o euroconector ya sea con un adaptador  o soldando un cable es la pitalla 21 o 22 deberia buscarlo, megjor un adaptador con interruptor y te olvidas de trastear.

Si lo quieres conectar al ordenador necesitaras una capturadora de video, si tienes una de las viejas bt ya te sirve.

Si deseas hacer bien las cosas utiliza cambre de video finillo de 75ohms y cable coaxial para audio y conectores macho RCA, rojo y amarillo.

Ultimamente parece que los cables para redes de ordenador dan buenos resultados, pero yo no lo he probado si tienes algun trozo largo para gprobar seria interesante ya que con un solo cable lo apañas todo el sistema.

Si te decides por ello, recuerda que debes utilizar pares. amarillo/amarillo punteado(video y una masa), marron marron punteado(audio y una masa)...


----------



## ingeorge (May 13, 2007)

Hola compañeros.

Quisiera saber si existe alguna forma de poder ver el video en el instante por internet, es para vijilar lo que sucede con mi niña de 10 meses y su niñera, ya he visto muchos casos de maltratos por tv.

Y ademas en una novela que habia aca en colombia hacian lo que yo quiero, poder monitorizar la cam por internet.

Gracias.


----------



## colmec (May 16, 2007)

oye, que buena, mil gracias por la explicacion

thx


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 16, 2007)

para ver por una webcam hay mutitud de programas, entra en softonic y busca alguno.

Hay camaras que se conectan directamente a la red ethernet si tu router tiene varias entradas puede ser interesante ya que no es necesario tener el ordenador encendido.
Pero son algo mas caras, si te decantas por estas camaras te aconsejo que antes pruebes algunos programas de vigilancia y mires las camaras soportadas.

Yo probe este que es bastante bueno
http://www.go1984.com/

el nombre me parece que viene de esta novela (bastante terrorifica hoy en dia a pesar de ser escrita 1948)
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mil_novecientos_ochenta_y_cuatro




http://wcapture.softonic.com/


----------



## RICARDO SALAZAR (Sep 20, 2007)

Saludos Sr ingeorge

Yo tambíen tenía ese problemilla, pero lo solucione y estoy re tranquilo. Solo debes comprarte unas camaras de seguridad IP con un router con interned mandaran las imagenes del lugar que tu quieras ver hasta donde tu estes, incluso puedes hacer que giren para tu comodidad, eso si son caritas. tambien puedes comprar camaras simples y una computadora que tenga una tarjeta DVR con un sofware de seguridad y interned y listo, puedes ingresar como a tu pagina web y ver a tu familia.
La verdad la inversion lo merece.
Puedes encontar información en www.recma.com.pe  weno espero que hayan terminado la pagina, pero ahi encontraras modelitos de camaras.


----------



## aleracost (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola amigos. tengo un pequeño problemita. tengo varias camaras de seguridad, para un TV. y lo que necesito es hacer un conmutador para que (automaticamente) cambie la señal. por ej.: señal1:2segundos; señal2: 2segundos... etc. creo que hay un circuito integrado que lo hace, pero no sé (CD4017)


----------

